# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Help-problemi s Tobijem!

## ivana s

Dakle, osim postojećih problema s kojima sam se već pomirila ( mislim prije svega na nejednoliko zatezanje pojasa i sl., mislim da će vlasnici ove sjedalice znati o čemu pričam) pojavio se još jedan. Naime, na našoj prelijepoj AS napukla je ona plastika iznad remena gdje se zatežu pojasevi. Nije se ništa odlomilo samo je po sredini puklo. Sad ja ne znam sto da radim, kad zategnemo pojaseve oni su ok, ništa se nije promjenilo samo moram oprezno zatezati jer imam filing da ako malo jače potegnem da ce sve puknuti   :Evil or Very Mad:   Ne moram vam govoriti koliko sam ljuta i da bi je najrađe bacila u prvi kontejner, naravno da sam izgubila račun, nije mi bilo na kraj pameti da se tako nešto može dogoditi AS koja ja slovila za najsigurniju prije manje od godinu dana kad smo je kupili! 
Upomoć savjetnice! Što da radim?! :?

----------


## Nika

ivana, obavezno se javi zastupnicima. 
pitaj u trgovini gdje si kupila, kome da se javiš?

----------


## ivana s

Thanks na brzom odgovoru Nika!
Kupili smo je u Baby Media Shopu, nazvat ću ih i pitati ali mislim da se lako mogu izvući s obzirom da nemam račun  :/

----------


## toma_06

> Naime, na našoj prelijepoj AS napukla je ona plastika iznad remena gdje se zatežu pojasevi. Nije se ništa odlomilo samo je po sredini puklo.


Ovo se i nama dogodilo   :Evil or Very Mad:  

isli smo u baby media shop, oni pojma nemaju kaj bi s tim jer sigurnost sjedalice kakti nije promijenjena. oni taj dio nemaju ali ce zvati sefove i proizvođača pa mi javit

ivana, svakako odi reklamiraj, bar da vide da se to događa.

meni se isto cini da to nema veze sa sigurnošću sjedalice, jer su pojasevi normalno, čvrsto zategnuti, ali mi bode oči. 

nika, jel to može utjecati na sigurnost autosjedalice?

----------


## Nika

treba tražiti zastupnike da oni provjere kod proizvođača, jer samo proizvođač može potvrditi utjece li to na sigurnost ili ne.

uvoznik za Hrvatsku 
Media Commerce d.o.o. 
CMP Savica Šanci 
Majstorska 5 
10000 Zagreb 
Tel. 00385 1 2406-500 
Tel. 00385 1 2406-501 
Fax. 00385 1 2406-499

----------


## Iva M.

I nama je to nedavno puklo.
Nisam tome pridavala baš neku pažnju jer mi se čini da se pojas ok zategne. 
Izgleda da im je to neka bolna točka, a ni ja više nemam račun...
Ja sam našu kupila u Turbo Limachu.

Cure, jel netko možda već kontaktirao Media Commerce?

----------


## Iva M.

I nama je to nedavno puklo.
Nisam tome pridavala baš neku pažnju jer mi se čini da se pojas ok zategne. 
Izgleda da im je to neka bolna točka, a ni ja više nemam račun...
Ja sam našu kupila u Turbo Limachu.

Cure, jel netko možda već kontaktirao Media Commerce?

----------


## toma_06

ja sam prijavila (usmeno) tam di sam kupila i poslala pisanu reklamaciju

cekam odgovor - kad dobijem, javim

----------


## cherry

jao, cure moje, ne želite znati što sam ja napravila s tim f... tobijem.
dakle, izludile me one priče o mrvicama koje upadaju i smanjuju sigurnost i kako često prenosim autosjedalicu iz auta u auto pa stalno gledam kako to prljavo izgleda odlučim ja to sve skupa očistiti.
(naravno da sam na stranici maxi cosi-ja odmah naručila onu zaštiticu)
i krenem ja da ću to usisavačem (smajlić lupa glavom o zid) i kako smo u neko doba razbili onaj gumbić sa trake za zatezanje, kad sam uključila usisavanje, izvuče mi se traka iz onog donjeg mehanizma.......
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
i muž uspije vratiti uz mnoge lijepe riječi i radi ona, čak i onaj j.... 'semaforčić' koji nam govori kad smo dobro zategnuli.
ali treba vući k'o konj i onda jedva uspiješ, s tim da vidim da ovaj način korištenja može biti samo privremen jer odlazi sve rapidno kvragu....
ajde, recite, imam li prostora zvati ove iz media commerce-a? 
ili maxi cosi-jevce..
ili turbo limač (bahaha, kako da ne......)
ljuta sam na sebe da ne mogu ni reći.
i naravno da mi je stigla ona zaštita jučer
i naravno da ću kupiti novu, ali za 20-tak dana,
sad sam švorc... (svadba, registracija auta, krediti, buhuhu)

----------


## toma_06

evo mene s povratnom informacijom

nekih 10-tak dana nakon što sam pismeno poslala pritužbu na media commerce, javila mi se žena koja je kontaktirala maxi cosi i rečeno mi je sljedeće:
puknuće te plastike ne utječe na sigurnost sjedalice, ali slažu se da se na takvoj sjedalici ne bi smjele dešavati takve stvari; kako je zamjena samog tog dijela jako komplicirana, dogovoreno je da će mi zamijeniti cijeli plastični dio - dakle, dobit cu novu sjedalicu, samo će navlaka ostati "stara". "Školjka" je naručena, s obzirom na godišnje odmore, isporuku očekujem krajem kolovoza.

eto, problem riješen  :D

----------


## Ancica

super! i super za media commerce!

----------


## Hady

:Klap:

----------


## Ria

I nama je pukuno taj isti dio i upravo sam zvala TL. Mislim da neće bit problema oko zamjene, no zaboravila sam pitat dali meni ostaje sjedalica dok ne dođe nova. 
Zna li netko možda kakve su procedure?

----------


## Karin

> Dakle, osim postojećih problema s kojima sam se već pomirila ( mislim prije svega na nejednoliko zatezanje pojasa i sl., mislim da će vlasnici ove sjedalice znati o čemu pričam) pojavio se još jedan. Naime, na našoj prelijepoj AS napukla je ona plastika iznad remena gdje se zatežu pojasevi.



I meni je pukla ta plastika. I također imamo problema s tim slavnim remenima. Em se nejednako potežu, em je nekoliko puta izvukao ruku ispod pojasa!
A još jedan problem je da se donje postolje koje se sastoji od dva dijela koji idu jedan u drugi rascjepilo. MM kaže da je to od toga što smo ju jako stegnuli pojasom i da to nema nikakvog utjecaja na funkcionalnost. No iskreno meni je to sve skupa ipak "too much".  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Tobica me već skroz izludila. Najgore od svega je što smo izgubili račun. To si ne mogu oprostiti. Da imam račun već bi ju davno išla reklamirati. Odnosno vratiti i uzeti neki drugi model. Ova definitivno ne vrijedi tih para. Ovako, imam li uopće šanse? Znam sam da smo je kupili sredinom 09. mjeseca 2006. godine u TL u Hebrangovoj.
Ozbiljno razmišljam da kupim neku drugu, a ovu pošaljem kvragu.

----------


## Iva M.

Meni u zadnje vrijeme (osim što je pukla plastika o čemu sam već pisala)
počeli su se otpuštati remeni. Zategnem ih i bude zeleno i onda se nakon par minuta okrenem i vidim ili crvenu crtu ili bude između crvenog i zelenog. 
Je li se još nekom to događa??

Stvarno sam već luda od toga. A kaj je najbolje niti ja ne mogu naći račun...

----------


## Karin

> Meni u zadnje vrijeme (osim što je pukla plastika o čemu sam već pisala)
> počeli su se otpuštati remeni. Zategnem ih i bude zeleno i onda se nakon par minuta okrenem i vidim ili crvenu crtu ili bude između crvenog i zelenog. 
> Je li se još nekom to događa??
> 
> Stvarno sam već luda od toga. A kaj je najbolje niti ja ne mogu naći račun...


Ja uvijek stvarno jako zategnem remene a par puta mi se desilo da Marko izvuče ruku van! Na početku nam se to stalno događalo ali je na kraju ispalo da su remenčići pojasa koji idu preko ramena bili prenisko, kad smo ih povisili bilo je bolje. Sad su dobro podesili pa je ipak jedan da izvukao ruku. I rekao mi: "Mama zakopčati  :Smile:  "

No mi smo jučer uspjeli iskopati račun i otišli u TL na reklamaciju. Žene su nešto gunđale da koristimo sjedalicu već 9 mjeseci, no garancija je godinu dana pa su pritužbu preuzeli i trebali bi me danas nazvati. Jučer naime nisu uspjeli dobiti distributera ili koga već su zvali.
Iskreno ja bih ju najrađe promjenila za neku drugu, jer da mi daju i novu, opet će se desiti isto.
U svakom slučaju sad kad imam račun neće me se tako lako otarasiti!

Ako si platila karticom možda možeš pogledati na e-bankarstvu ili tražiti izvod u banci da vidiš kad si točno kupila i imaš neki dokaz o uplati. Ja sam jedanput tako išla mijenjati jaknu u Hervis kojoj se nešto odšilo nakon mjesec dana korištenja. Oni su u svom kompu našli račun i bez problema zamjenili za drugu.

----------


## Karin

Upravo smo se vratili iz TL s novom školjkom od autosjedalice. :D Uvažili su nam reklamaciju i odmah dali novo postolje na koje su nam montirali našu presvlaku. Nije bilo nekih većih problema oko reklamacije. Jedino što nismo uspjeli obaviti sve u jednom dolasku, jer kad smo došli prije 2 dana nisu moglu dobiti direktoricu. Evo sad imamo praktično novu sjedalicu, tako da svima koji imaju problema s Tobijem (a nisu izgubili račun) preporučam da odu u prodavaonicu i žale se.
A svima koji razmišljaju o kupovini Tobija savjetujem da se ipak odluče za neku drugu. Sa ovim saznanjima koje sad imam ne bi je više kupila ni u ludilu. Da se na jednoj tako skupoj sjedalici toliko toga potrga, pa to stvarno nije normalno  :shock:.

----------


## Inesica

> Meni u zadnje vrijeme (osim što je pukla plastika o čemu sam već pisala)
> počeli su se otpuštati remeni. Zategnem ih i bude zeleno i onda se nakon par minuta okrenem i vidim ili crvenu crtu ili bude između crvenog i zelenog. 
> Je li se još nekom to događa??
> 
> Stvarno sam već luda od toga. A kaj je najbolje niti ja ne mogu naći račun...


ovak, sto se tice indikatora on treba biti zelen u trenutku zatezanja, a iz iskustva potrebno je zategnuti jos dosta jace od trenutka kad indikator pozeleni.

nakon zatezanja, u voznji, sam indikator se moze mjenjati. crbeno - zeleno, sareno. (ovo mislim da pise i negdje u uputama. pliz provjeriti)

pojasevi nesmiju popustati i ako su oni i dalje stegnuti to je ok. ako pojasevi popustaju onda treba reklamirati.

sto se tice izvlacenja rukice. ako je pojas dovoljno zategnut i na pravoj visini rukica se ne bi smjela moci izvuci. vazno je da kad se djete veze i zateze da ono sjedi ravno i naslonjeno kako bi se pojasi jednako zategnuli.

ako i dalje ne funkcionira - treba reklamirati.

*Karin* super da su uvazili reklamaciju. jesu ti mozda objasnili zasto ste dobili novu skoljku odnosno sto ne valja sa starom ili sto ne valja sa remencicima. ja to onak, cisto iz znatizelje pitam  :Grin:

----------


## Karin

> *Karin* super da su uvazili reklamaciju. jesu ti mozda objasnili zasto ste dobili novu skoljku odnosno sto ne valja sa starom ili sto ne valja sa remencicima. ja to onak, cisto iz znatizelje pitam


Novu školjku smo dobili jer se na staroj rascjepilo postolje i pukla je ona plastika kod zatezača remena. Također se sa stražnje stranice neka šipkica koja regulira kosinu sjedala izvukla iz ležaja.
Pitala sam za remene i probali smo tamo zakopčati Marka. Sve OK radimo. Nadam se da će sad biti dobro. Ono što si i sama napisala u postu je točno: ako su remeni visinski na dobroj poziciji, dobro zategnuti i dijete sjedi ravno kod kopčanja ne bi trebalo biti problema.

----------


## Inesica

> na staroj rascjepilo postolje i pukla je ona plastika kod zatezača remena. Također se sa stražnje stranice neka šipkica koja regulira kosinu sjedala izvukla iz ležaja.


a stvarno im ide :shock:

----------


## Vrijeska

http://www.adac.de/Verkehr/sicher_un...cePageID=55231

Što im ovo znači? Kakva je to dodatna kopča za Tobija? Molim dobru dušu koja zna njemački da mi prepriča ... Hvala

----------


## thalia

Vrijeska, daj mi adresu na pp, ja ti pošaljem tu kopču. Mi smo je naručili dok smo mislili da ćemo Tobija kupit, ali sad je prevagnuo Romer pa ti pošaljem. Oni su to davali besplatno, možda možeš i od njih naručit, ali stvarno nema beda. 
To je neka zaštita da mrvice ne padaju u kopču.

----------


## Vrijeska

Ne treba mi. Hvala ti puno na ponudi!
Ja imam druge sjedalice, samo me zanimalo čemu im to služi i zašto su to morali dijeliti ...

----------


## thalia

Ok, evo ako nekom treba pa nek mi se javi.

----------


## cherry

nikako da napišem...
dakle, media commerce mi je isporučio novu konstrukciju tobija, dakle, de facto novu autosjedalicu na koju je samo stavljena stara navlaka!
i to BEZ RAČUNA i bez ikakvog provjeravanja kako je puklo to što je puklo (sama sam kriva jer sam bezveze kopala po njoj u želji da bude čišća  :Embarassed:  )
elem, sve pohvale uvozniku maxicosi-ja, mada ovu sjedalicu ne bih ponovo kupila, a dobro se premišljam hoću li i dalje njihove (maxi cosi-jeve) stvari kupovati u TL čiji je stav prema kupcima KOMA (no, mene nikako da otjeraju... :smajlićSeTučeĆekićemPoGlavi :Smile:

----------


## Karin

*cherry* Ja sam isto dobila novu konstrukciju od Tobija (pukla mi na više strana i to ne mojom krivnjom, pisala sam već o tome) i to u TL. Nisu se ništa bunili. Ispisali su formular za reklamaciju i domah mi dali novu ljusku, dakle nisam morala čekati da ju naruče od distributera i tek onda isporuče.  Prva autosjedalicu (grupe 0) koju smo kupili također u TL nije prošla test na Rodama i nije imala atest i bez problema su nam je nakon 2 mjeseca zamijenili (uz nadoplatu) za drugu. Dakle zaključak je da mi s TL nismo nikad imali problema pri reklamacijama, ali zato, kao i ti, Tobija ne bih više nikome preporučila. A kamoli sama kupila.

----------


## ivana s

Upravo su mi javili iz Media commerca da dođemo po novu konstrukciju Tobija! :D 
Cherry, jeste je ostavili tamo da vam oni montiraju ili ste sami? Meni su napisali da je trebam ostaviti jedan dan tamo dok je oni namjeste ali ja ne mogu niti jedan dan bez sjedalice!
Ne kužim u čemu je problem ako treba samo navlaku prebaciti pa skidala sam je i stavljala natrag sama kad sam je prala.

----------


## cherry

mene bilo strah sama to prebacivati da nešto OPET ne zeznem,
ali, budući da si ti spretnija  :Smile: , samo daj.
i ovi iz mc će ti to rado prepustiti, 
ovo su ti valjda i rekli zbog mene - dobrano sam ih ugnjavila  :Embarassed:

----------


## ivana s

Tnx cherry, nisam ti ja bogznašto spretna ali stvarno nije problem staviti navlaku.   :Kiss:

----------


## Karin

Ja sam inzistirala u TL da mi oni stave presvlaku. Ja sam samo gledala i sve je bilo brzo gotovo. U međuvremenu je MM naganjao Marka po dućanu   :Razz:

----------


## koalica

Evo malo vas čitam jer moramo preć u veću AS i taman kad sam pomislila da je tobi idealno rješenje za nas pročitam ovo ovdje. I što sad  :?  Koliko sam shvatila, nitko od vas ne bi ponovo kupio tobija........Ne preporučate????  :?

----------


## ivana s

Ja ne bih ponovo kupila Tobicu. Ne mogu tvrditi da je lošija od ostalih jer je to jedina koju sam koristila u ovoj skupini tako da ne mogu uspoređivati ali me izluđuje nejednako zatezanje pojaseva! A još i ta plastika koja je pukla   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Mislim ima i ona neke pluseve, meni je daleko najljepša od svih ostalih sjedalica ali to se nažalost ne računa   :Grin:

----------


## Iva M.

> Ja ne bih ponovo kupila Tobicu. *Ne mogu tvrditi da je lošija od ostalih* jer je to jedina koju sam koristila u ovoj skupini tako da ne mogu uspoređivati ali me izluđuje nejednako zatezanje pojaseva! A još i ta plastika koja je pukla   
> Mislim ima i ona neke pluseve, meni je daleko najljepša od svih ostalih sjedalica ali to se nažalost ne računa


Ovo potpisujem u potpunosti, 
a ove je godine dobila i osrednju ocjenu u 
ADAC-ovom testu

----------


## Iva M.

Ups...nešto sam zabunom boldala u gornjem citatu   :Embarassed:

----------


## zmaj

i što sad?? da uzmem priori xp??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## daddycool

> i što sad?? da uzmem priori xp??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ovo su iskustva
odluku moraš donjeti ti

----------


## zmaj

čini mi se da bu xp!!

----------


## Olivija

I to negativna iskustva: ne nagovaram te ni na šta samo ću ti reći svoje iskustvo.
Tobija imamo već 10 mjeseci, ništa nije puklo, mrdnulo, maknulo. Ljetos sam montirala onu dodatnu zaštitu za kopču (taman kada je počeo mrviti po autu) i ljetnu frotirsku presvlaku. Gab se voli u njoj voziti. Imali smo jedno naglo kočenje na koje on nije ni trepnuo. Premještam je dosta često iz jednog u drugi auto.

----------


## zmaj

ma znam, al opaet nisam čula za probleme s xp...
vidila sam i jednu i dr. i tobi se čini "jačim" (jastučići...), al evo možda najviše zbog neg iskustava odabirem xp

----------


## iraz

Evo da malo podignem...Imam Tobicu na kojoj je napuknuo onaj komad plastike iz kojeg izlazi traka za zatezanje. U TL u Rijeci (gdje sam je i kupila, a imam i račun) su mi prvo rekli kako će se vjerojatno to moći bez problema zamijeniti, no jučer mi je trgovkinja u TL rekla da joj je direktorica Maxi Cosija u Zg rekla kako prvi put imaju takvu pritužbu  :? ,i da bi oni to rado vidjeli pa bi ja to sad trebala poslikati. Sad ne znam ko je lud kad su vama svima mijenjali sjedalice čak i bez računa.Zar ste zaista dobili novu sjedalicu zbog te puknute plastike?

----------


## vlac

Šokirali ste me sa negativnim iskustvima sa Tobijem. Ja sam se odlučila za Romer i prije nego sam pročitala ovaj forum. Sad me samo zanima kakva su iskustva sa Romer Duo i  Evolvom 123???

----------


## magriz

> Ljetos sam montirala onu dodatnu zaštitu za kopču (taman kada je počeo mrviti po autu)


imam tu zaštitu, i uputu i ne shvaćam već mjesecima kako to složit   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Olivija

Magriz - pa što ne vičeš! Javi mi se za vikend da to namjestimo...

----------


## Karin

> Zar ste zaista dobili novu sjedalicu zbog te puknute plastike?


Meni se osim toga, rascijepilo i postolje i bez problema sam dobila novu "školjku". Mislim da bi dobila i samo za ovaj tvoj defekt. I koliko čitam na dosta sjedalica je to puknulo, dakle ne znam zašto se žena čudila.

----------


## ivana s

> Evo da malo podignem...Imam Tobicu na kojoj je napuknuo onaj komad plastike iz kojeg izlazi traka za zatezanje. U TL u Rijeci (gdje sam je i kupila, a imam i račun) su mi prvo rekli kako će se vjerojatno to moći bez problema zamijeniti, no jučer mi je trgovkinja u TL rekla da joj je direktorica Maxi Cosija u Zg rekla kako prvi put imaju takvu pritužbu  :? ,i da bi oni to rado vidjeli pa bi ja to sad trebala poslikati. Sad ne znam ko je lud kad su vama svima mijenjali sjedalice čak i bez računa.Zar ste zaista dobili novu sjedalicu zbog te puknute plastike?


Meni su stvarno bez ikakvog problema zamijenili cijelo postolje samo sam prebacila navlaku sa stare sjedalice. Ali ja sam kupila sjedalicu u Baby media shopu ne u TL. Čak nisu tražili niti da vide staru!

----------


## Iva M.

Moram podjeliti s vama moje veliko razočaranje sa Tobicom.
Naime, nakon što nam je prije nekog vremena pukla dotična plastika kod remena za zatezanje neki dan pukla je i ona plastična ručka za dodatno učvršćivanje pojasa koja se nalazi na dnu sjedalice. Jednostavno ne mogu vjerovati da tako skupa i navodno jedna od kvalitetnijih stolica tako lako puca. Pa kaj bi se dogodilo nedaj bože u slučaju sudara, ako je puklo kod običnog zatezanja?? :shock: 

Strašno sam razočarana jer ta AS po mojem iskustvu nema nikakvu drugu vrijednost osim kaj je izgledom meni najljepša. 
E da, a da ne pričam o izvrtanju pojaseva stolice, počeli bi se izvrtati gore gdje su oni jastučići za ramena (na kojima drukeri za zakapačanje nikad nisu izdržali zakopčani dulje od pet sekundi), a nastavilo bi se prema kopči. Jednom sam ga ni sama ne znam kako krivo okrenula i tek poslije skužila da je i dalje izvrnut. MM ga je jedva izokrenuo na pravu stranu. 
Joj...neću više...mogla bi ovako satima, ali morala sam se malo ispuhati.

Račun naravno da nemam...a i ne da mi se raspravljati sa trgovcima niti želim drugu Tobicu. Uglavnom idemo sutra po novu AS. Ovaj put izbor je pao na Roemer King Plus, vjerujem da ćemo sa njom imati više sreće.

----------


## Nika

Iva nemoj to samo tak pustiti. 

Piši direktno u Maxi cosi. I piši uvozniku.

----------


## krumpiric

netko je pitao koju bi sjedalicu ako ne TOBI.Ja bi radije odabrala priori xp il romericu. 
MOje osobno mišljenje.

----------


## roby

Ima li itko zadovoljan Tobicom??? Tako lijepa......

----------


## Olivija

ja - nismo imali nikakvih problema, Gab voli biti u njoj, sudar na svu sreću nismo imali...

----------


## iva2405

možda su se u vremenu malo popravili?! ja nisam imala nikakvih problema (kucam u drvo)   :Smile:

----------


## sandra254

Curke,
samo da znate...
mi isto imamo problem s indikatorom zelenog svjetla (nakon nekoga vremena pocrveni), ali ja sam danas poslala mail direktno proizvođaču Maxi-Cosi-a. Javim vam što su mi odgovorili...

----------


## Ria

Evo, ima nas još zadovoljnih svojom Tobicom   :Heart:

----------


## sweetmint

I mi isto. Bas zadovoljni   :Smile:

----------


## sandra254

Evo curke...moje pitanje direktno u Maxi-Cosi i njihov odgovor.

Hi!
I've bought childs' car chair (model: Maxi Cosi Tobi) and i have a problem with tensioning of safety belts.
Thing is when I tense the adjustments belts in the right way (joint is showing green indicator), everything works well, but after a while (eg. 10 minutes), the safety belts lose a bit and the indicator starts showing the red indicator. 
Why? Is everithing ok with my belt tension indicator? Baby is still tensed tight, but red indicator shouldn't be showing up so i consider this a problem.
( Yours instructions on web,  page 4 - picture 22 )
 My beby have 11 kg -  one yeas old.

Thanks in advance!

Sandra from Croatia...


Helpful Hints reference the Maxi- Cosi Tobi car seat:-

Once the child has been securely placed in the Tobi car seat and the tensioner used until the indicator on the buckle shows green, (we would recommend that once the indicator turns green to just pull the tensioner a little more to ensure a snug fit).
If after a short while the buckle on the indicator then turns red, this is quite acceptable and not a safety issue, as the indicator is on the buckle and not on the shoulder straps. The reason the indicator sometimes turns back to red is because when the child is first placed in the car seat, the child can sometimes be a little tense and resist initially going into the seat. When the child relaxes, this can then cause the indicator to change.
This does not mean the child is not safely harnessed in. This happens with all car seats but the Tobi is the only one at present with an indicator. 

If when the indicator turns back to red if the user so wishes they can then re-tighten the harness until it shows green again.

Hope the above is of assistance to you

Kind regards

Lynn Hughes
Dorel UK Customer Service Department
UNIT 6
BRUNEL WAY
THETFORD
IP24 1HP
TEL:     0044 (0) 1842 767968
FAX:    0044 (0) 01842 762062
Mobile: 0044 (0) 7765 864832

----------


## roby

Evo ja sam reklamirala novu prioricu. Nisam vidjela da se  netko ikad žalio na nju. Zamjenit će mi ju za novu. Sad sam opet u dilemi da uzmem Tobicu jer mi je prelijepa. Pitam se jel dva puta mogu dobiti lošu...

----------


## štrumpf

Dvoumim se između priori xp i tobi. Vidim primjedbe na tobicu, pa ne bi volila da se pokajem, a znala sam da je imala grešaka. Ipak oni tvrde da je nova kolekcija poboljšana. Je li netko već kupio novu tobicu?
http://www.maxi-cosi.com/maxicosi/co...etalage&id=813

----------

